# What is your favorite blended scotch ?



## IKE (Oct 10, 2015)

This kinda goes along with the single malt scotch thread below.

They say a person has to acquired a taste for scotch and I sort of 'had to' acquire mine back in the late 60's and 70's while in Vietnam.

It seems like all the small field PX had 90% of the time was scotch simply because hardly any GI's liked it. It also seems like about all the scotch they ever had was Cutty Sark because even the few scotch drinkers that there were disliked it so I started drinking Cutty with water.

I'll be honest to me Cutty tasted pretty darn bad back then and unless they've changed their distilling process I'm sure it still does. To me it had a 'green' taste to it but I did eventually acquire a forced taste for it.

Then for some reason the Cutty dried up and the PX only got in Johnnie Walker Red and to me that was a 110% improvement over Cutty.

Now my every day, go to scotch for many years has been Johnnie Walker Black and when I feel I deserve a treat I like Johnnie Walker Blue.


----------



## SenseiPapa (Oct 11, 2015)

Although I prefer single malts they aren't always available.  So, when I go to a blended I have Dewar's on the rocks.  But never, never put a single malt over ice!  And I'm with Ike on Cutty.  Awful stuff.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 11, 2015)

Chivas Regal on the rocks.


----------



## Pookie (Oct 11, 2015)

Anything that can get the gunk off my car engine. I'm cheap.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 27, 2015)

Aghhhhhhh...  adding ice to whisky (single malt anyway)  is virtually a capital crime here.  There are only two things that you should add to single malt.  1.  A SMALL amount of spring water.   2.  Another single malt.

I only use blended whisky for cooking, in sauces etc...  My favourite for that is "Famous Grouse".


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 27, 2015)

I think I love Lochan Ora liqueur above any of the other stuff. Difficult to get where I live.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## hangover (Nov 12, 2015)

Wife just bought me another bottle of Pinch.


----------



## IKE (Nov 12, 2015)

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 23403



I really, really, really like you !


----------



## Meringue (Nov 12, 2015)

I enjoy several brands including Mackays, Grants, Teachers, however today I partook of a few wee drams of The Famous Grouse.


----------



## kaufen (Nov 16, 2015)

Don't waste your money when  you don't need to. I found that the best bang for the buck is  Glenfiddich 12 year hands down. if you want something cheaper get  J&B. Old Pulteney is another good one kind of a salty taste too.


----------

